# Is It Spring 2010 updated



## Broom

Hi All

Our Snowdrops are out, does this mean it's Spring, he asks getting ready for the snow.

Mitsi seems to know something is on its way as she has got her self a good spot in the airing cupboard, hope her indoors does not see that.

We are on the first westery hill overlooking the Vale of York, Selby Abbey to the south east and York Minster to the north east, can see the Yorkshire Woulds in the east about 30 miles away, that is on a clear day as the snow has just started.

What can you see from your back door.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## sallytrafic

WE have daffodils out here


----------



## Zebedee

As the official Forum expert on springs ( :roll: ) no it ain't!!!

It might be in a week or two, but not much is happening round here yet. :? 

Too bloody cold for anything to emerge if it doesn't have to . . . including me!! 8O 

Dave


----------



## Broom

Hi Dave

Your dead right it is cold, just been sent on a mission to pick up Mitsi deposits off the back lawn, fill the bird wash up with warm water so the birds can have a hot bath :roll: and run up the motorhome, think I will join Mitsi in the airing cupboard thats the warmest spot.

Snow's stopped, but the clouds look full of it.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Suenliam

Our snowdrops are just about to show some white before they flower. The past couple of years have seen snowdrops out well before Christmas and our one rose start to bud up in January. At least this year the seasons seem to have got themselves sorted. 

Cold winter - hot summer?

Meanwhile I think I'll join the cats beside the fire. (They can't get into the airing cupboard).

Sue


----------



## Broom

Hi All

We have one daffodil out, it must be spring, although we had -2C last night and bit of snow.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Jagman

Hi Broom

Just had a walk round the local farm tracks for an hour before working this afternoon - it is cold but as far as I'm concerned spring is here because:

1. the sun is shining
2. snowdrops, daffs and crocuses are out
3. lots of work going on in the fields and tractors whizzing around
4. birds singing their heads off
5. and ...... I'm fed up with winter

I should have guessed you lived on a hill  

All the best

Jagman


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: Is It Spring*



Broom said:


> What can you see from your back door.


A very muddy patch of lawn where Tess races round and round. Some tree things that don't look very well. A shed that needs painting.

However, we've been for a walk along the beach, and it's beautiful out there. It must be spring soon :?

Gerald


----------



## Howlinwolf

Frogspawn appeared in our pond a couple of days ago. That's a definate sign!


----------



## Hezbez

What can I see;

Purple crocuses peeping their heads through 2 inches of snow.
Some decking that needs a good pressure washing and...

an empty space waiting to be filled by our new motorhome!


----------



## ramos

Our pond is full of frog spawn it is the most we have seen and has been there for over a week now.
Daff's and crocus's are all coming out.
the Blackbird is very busy turning over the wood chip.
I think Spring has nearly Sprung


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just got back from taking Mitsi for a walk on the river Wharfe flood meadows. 

We came around a corner of a wood and saw a Buzzard take a baby rabbit, it flew our way, saw us and dropped the rabbit turned and flew off.

The rabbit was still alive and I managed to keep Mitsi of it, we just left it where it had dropped, I would think the Buzzard will return to finish its job.

Nature is quite brutal.

On another note the Curlew have moved into their summer residence on the flood meadows, I can remember posting something like this last year will see if i can find it and compare the dates.

Best regards
Broom

Just found last years post dated 27th March 2008 could be an early spring


----------



## Grizzly

Howlinwolf said:


> Frogspawn appeared in our pond a couple of days ago. That's a definate sign!


At the end of Feb we had a couple of days when the whole pond was thick with frogs but all the spawn has gone and no frogs have been back.

Not a good sign: last year ( 1st March) they filled one corner with spawn which froze solid a few days later and only a little survived.

Our 4 packets of Spring bulbs bought on offer from Homebase at the very end of the planting season have all come up and we have quite a display in a new area of planting.

G


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just got back from taking Mitsi for a walk in Bramham Park where they have the Horse Trials, new born lambs running all over the place.

Also saw 3 Red Kites, I am sure they fancy having a go at Mitsi.

My mates at Keswick in the Lakes been buffeted by the wind with snow and sleet showers.

Soon to start our travels.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

IT IS SPRING

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Grizzly

On my desktop I've got the day to day weather summary for many of the places we enjoy visiting in Europe. The symbols all show wall to wall unbroken sunshine for the next 4 days.

What a bummer that we're not going anywhere!

G


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just come in from a walk down the river with Mitsi and saw quite a few swallows, they are 10 days early this year in our area, the last time that happened we had a good summer, heres hoping.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## jiffyman

Same down here, with the Swallows and House Martins, a few days earlier too.....


----------



## tonyt

I know it's a tad early yet but has anyone heard a cuckoo? Our first hearing in 2008 was April 19.


----------



## Broom

Hi All

2010 Curlew have taken up their summer residence on the flood meadows a week later than last year, lets hope for a good spring.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Hezbez

Saw my first Mad March Hare today - bang on schedule!


----------



## zappy61

*Spring*

Definitely spring, came across this threesome whist away last week:









I think its called troilism!

Graham


----------



## Groper

I wonder what these two Robins are thinking about?!
He has now been feeding his partner for a few days and they have a nest very close to where we feed them.
Senior moment again forget to add the picture


----------

